# What are these strange files in my Kindle/documents folder?



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Looking at my Kindle/documents folder this morning I noticed three files with the name of:
".fuse hidden(followed by a 16-digit hex number)" with no 3-digit extension. (The filename does not include parentheses.)

One is 10 KB, the other two are the same size at 2.170 MB.

All three were last modified within the past 12 hours. I don't recall seeing these kinds of files before this morning.

Any idea what they are, what they are for, and do I need to keep them on my Kindle Touch?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On the Amazon forums, they say this:

jstmgn says:


> On http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550145 this answer to a similar question:
> "You can safely ignore .fuse_hiddenXXXX files. It means a file was deleted but there is at least one software which is still using it, so it can't be removed permanently. It will be done automatically when the relevant software stops using the file or exists. Such files are always gone after umount/reboot. This is how Linux and any Unix works but only FUSE exposes these files to the user. In the future we may try to make them unvisible but that's not very simple." NTFS-3G Developer: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-download/


and this:

Merkin Muffley says:


> Customer service uses those files to peer into your pants and report on what kind/color underwear you're wearing. Don't worry about it, they've agreed to not look inside your underwear.




So it looks like they are system files that are supposed to disappear.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for that Betsy. Interesting information about stuff that goes on behind the curtain.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ohmigosh, now Kindle CS knows about my underwear with the little rocket ships on them!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Ohmigosh, now Kindle CS knows about my underwear with the little rocket ships on them!


Well, and now We All know!


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Some days.......


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Calvin, psyching up to read something on his Kindle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

KayakerNC said:


> Some days.......


Egg-zackly!

These were a running gag back in the glory days of Calvin and Hobbes...


----------

